# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  SQL - selecting multiple values

## Raghavendra

How to select multiple values in the same column using SQL? I tried with the following code but didnt work. Do you have any idea!

sql = &#34;SELECT * FROM ppel WHERE country LIKE &#39;India&#39;&#34;	
for q = 1 to count
    sql = sql & &#34;AND rfr LIKE &#39;&#34;&trim(z(q))&&#34;&#39;&#34;
end if
next

Raghu

----------


## uncle big

one of the things i would do is use a wildcard character on either side of the like condition (ie  LIKE &#39;India%&#39 :Wink:  that may help...



------------
Raghavendra at 4/2/01 5:25:51 AM


How to select multiple values in the same column using SQL? I tried with the following code but didnt work. Do you have any idea!

sql = &#34;SELECT * FROM ppel WHERE country LIKE &#39;India&#39;&#34;	
for q = 1 to count
    sql = sql & &#34;AND rfr LIKE &#39;&#34;&trim(z(q))&&#34;&#39;&#34;
end if
next

Raghu

----------

